

Hilary: the most poisoned baby name in US history - hspter
http://hilaryparker.com/2013/01/30/hilary-the-most-poisoned-baby-name-in-us-history/

======
drharris
Wow. I'd never even considered something like this, but the analysis was fun
to read. Interesting post.

------
phnk
The code is real good.

------
rbanffy
"It's a German name. It means 'she whose bosoms defy gravity'".

Sorry. Couldn't resist.

~~~
gruseom
<http://twitter.com/hspter/status/296715920389320705>

